# How many do you recognise 2. - 80's TV



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

*Good Luck*


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 26, 2013)

1. A fine romance


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 26, 2013)

5. The Chinese detective


----------



## Mark T (Jun 26, 2013)

5 Starsky & Hutch?


----------



## Mark T (Jun 26, 2013)

4. It Ain't Half Hot Mum?


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 26, 2013)

9. Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy (excellent picture of the photogenic Vogons - anyone up for a poetry recital?)


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 26, 2013)

8. CATS eyes


----------



## Mark T (Jun 26, 2013)

My wife thinks 3. is Allo Allo, but I must admit I'm sceptical


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> 1. A fine romance



Well Done LeeLee


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> 5. The Chinese detective



Well spotted, it is indeed


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

Mark T said:


> 4. It Ain't Half Hot Mum?



Well Done Mark.


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 26, 2013)

Mark T said:


> My wife thinks 3. is Allo Allo, but I must admit I'm sceptical


I think it's Secret Army, of which Allo Allo was a spoof


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> 9. Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy (excellent picture of the photogenic Vogons - anyone up for a poetry recital?)



Very well done, I didn't pick the usual pyjamas and dressing gown pic on purpose, so well spotted.


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> 8. CATS eyes



'Fraid not, try again.


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

Mark T said:


> My wife thinks 3. is Allo Allo, but I must admit I'm sceptical



You're right to be Skeptical, it was a war series.


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 26, 2013)

How about The Gentle Touch for 8?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2013)

7- Hazel


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> How about The Gentle Touch for 8?



Well Done again LeeLee.


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 7- Hazel



Well Done Alan.

I have to admit if he hadn't been holding the gun, I probably wouldn't have guessed it was him.


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

Just 2, 3 and 6 left to guess.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2013)

David H said:


> Just 2, 3 and 6 left to guess.



2 - Marmalade Atkins


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 26, 2013)

Did you spot my guess of Secret Army for 3?

6 could be Robin of Sherwood


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 2 - Marmalade Atkins



Well Done Alan, Educating Marmalade 1982-83 and Danger Marmalade at work in 1984


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Did you spot my guess of Secret Army for 3?
> 
> 6 could be Robin of Sherwood



No 3 is not Secrtet Army nor is 6 Robin of Sherwood.


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

*Clue Time:*

*3.* *Foe at the portico*


*6.* *It's well Chronicled.*


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 26, 2013)

Final attempt at 3: Enemy at the door


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Final attempt at 3: Enemy at the door



Correct and right LeeLee.


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

*Further Clue for 6*

The first book was *'The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe'*


----------



## Redkite (Jun 26, 2013)

Chronicles of Narnia!  Wouldn't have got it without your subtle clue though


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Chronicles of Narnia!  Wouldn't have got it without your subtle clue though



Well done Redkite, we can all relax until next time. cheers


----------



## Garthion (Jun 27, 2013)

David H said:


> Well done Redkite, we can all relax until next time. cheers



To be accurate David, Number 6 is The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian. The Second of the BBC Childrens adaptations of the books, the Thirds was Voyage of the Dawn Treader followed by the Silver Chair. All filmed and shown in the 80's a time when I was growing up  

Much of the series was recorded in an around Snowdonia, North Wales. Some scenes actually being recorded in various slate quarries around Blaenau Ffestiniog, infact most of the silver Chair was recorded near Manod (think national Gallery hiding place in 2nd World war) and included parts of the Stwlan Reservoir near Tanygrisau.

(I'm just being too geeky aren't I?)


----------



## David H (Jun 28, 2013)

Garthion said:


> To be accurate David, Number 6 is The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian. The Second of the BBC Childrens adaptations of the books, the Thirds was Voyage of the Dawn Treader followed by the Silver Chair. All filmed and shown in the 80's a time when I was growing up
> 
> Much of the series was recorded in an around Snowdonia, North Wales. Some scenes actually being recorded in various slate quarries around Blaenau Ffestiniog, infact most of the silver Chair was recorded near Manod (think national Gallery hiding place in 2nd World war) and included parts of the Stwlan Reservoir near Tanygrisau.
> 
> (I'm just being too geeky aren't I?)



The answer was The Chronicles of Narnia.

The two clues I gave were

It's well Chronicled

And the first book was the lion, the witch and the wardrobe.


----------



## Garthion (Jun 28, 2013)

I was just being pedantic  it's a series I loved watching as a child have even got the lot on DVD quite enjoyable on a boring afternoon.


----------

